# How do you set the clock on a Philips MRX?



## abckidsmom (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm stumped. I googled a 240 page manual and came up empty. 

Surely someone here knows?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 15, 2013)

1) Turn to On

2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






But seriously... I'll take a look in about 30min


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 1) Turn to On
> 
> 2)
> 
> ...



This is how I really feel.   But I'm resolved to quit complaining about things I can't change so that people might listen to me about things I CAN change.  

So here we are.  I'm getting used to it.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 15, 2013)

The end is in sight for us, thankfully. We just replaced all of our AEDs with Zoll, and should be getting in 65 X-series by June to replace our MRXs


----------



## medicdan (Apr 15, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm stumped. I googled a 240 page manual and came up empty.
> 
> Surely someone here knows?



Does this make sense? Not sure if I just duplicated your work, but this is what my quick google search came up with.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 15, 2013)

Sweet. I have very low Google fu. Thanks.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 17, 2013)

I was going to suggest that you should set the clock with a hammer...


----------

